# Portmaster Configuration



## markbsd (Nov 7, 2013)

When one runs `portmaster [port_to_install]` and is subsequently presented with config/install options, how does one make an informed decision of what to (de)select? As in, I assume that, for the most part, what is selected by default is assumed to be needed, but how do you know what to select and what, if anything, can be deselected?

I'm presuming one could reduce the build time of many ports by deselecting as much as possible.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 7, 2013)

In some cases, but mostly java, Qt4, or other obvious ones.  As to informed decisions, someday maybe a file in the port with descriptions of the advantages/disadvanages/consequences of each selection, probably not too difficult to slowly implement across all ports which have options besides "install documentation"


----------



## markbsd (Nov 7, 2013)

It would be really nice if a helpful, albeit concise, description (size, estimated time, etc) was given when highlighting each option.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2013)

markbsd said:
			
		

> It would be really nice if a helpful, albeit concise, description (size, estimated time, etc) was given when highlighting each option.



Time is kind of impossible to calculate.  If the distfile is not on the system, how long will it take to download from any of a dozen possible mirrors?  And the time spent to compile it will vary based on the machine and compiler options, and which dependencies are already present.


----------



## markbsd (Nov 8, 2013)

True. Some intelligence regarding each option would be good though.


----------

